# All About Android missing from my Roamio



## susandennis (Dec 10, 2001)

A show that I've had a season pass (and then a OnePass for) since forever is now missing from the search options. Or at least I can't find it.

Another show from the TWIT.TV network - This Week in Tech (also via OnePass) should have downloaded last night and didn't. At least it's still in the search list.

Anyone else seen this? Can anyone find All about Android in their search list? 

Not being able to download the podcasts I want to is really driving me nuts. I *****ed loudly about having to type in the RSS feed manually, but now I really miss it.


----------



## CybrFyre (Mar 25, 2008)

Same here.. had to re-add TWIT, TWIG, & Security Now. And only the HD versions now show. At least AAA is available on Youtube. @tivosupport tweeted me the wrong answer: @QoLina "Hey Dave! We don't currently have a way to make a OnePass for Podcasts :\
You would need to go into PodCast to view them." Clearly they were thinking of the audio casts.


----------



## susandennis (Dec 10, 2001)

SOOOO annoying. Patrick Delahanty at TWIT is trying to get TiVo to fix this and is hitting a brick wall. He suggested I contact TiVo and help with the pressure but, of course, when I did, it was clear from their response that they had no idea what I was talking about - kind of like your Podcaster answer.

I'm still showing All About Android in my Download manager so my fingers are crossed that it will download tomorrow night/Wednesday morning.


----------



## emsavage (Jan 20, 2014)

I noticed the same thing today when I wanted to binge watch my TWiT shows. Last week's show was there but not the current week's.


----------



## smithken31100 (Mar 5, 2003)

I've lost most of my TWiT shows also; Macbreak Weekly, Windows Weekly, Security Now and Ham Nation didn't download last week and so far TWiT and iPad Today have not downloaded this week. Also 3 of my 7 TWiT shows have disappeared from the Download Manager. This all happened after the 20.4.6c Tivo update.


----------



## n9mht (Jul 24, 2010)

Ihave not seen a download from TWIT or CNET for the last two days. Did Tivo change the software again? This is the main reson I use TIVO. If they choose to stop supporting this I will drop my subscription and start using chromecast.


----------



## CybrFyre (Mar 25, 2008)

listed in the d/l manager does not mean anything. If you can also see a list of eps, you may be good. The old instances were ghosts in the d/l manager - trying to view details would not work.


----------



## pgdave (Mar 22, 2014)

I, too, am missing several TWIT shows that were scheduled to download to my Tivo. i went to Tivo's web site and found many of the TWIT shows are no longer listed. I called Tivo and the guy I spoke to did not know why the TWIT shows were not listed. 

I want my TWIT shows restored!


----------



## Knifeguy (Mar 25, 2015)

I had some issues the last 3 or 4 weeks with my Tivo HD downloading podcasts, and needed to restart it each time to get them to flow again. 

Finally thought I had it going, by re defining my network settings, and 3 days of no issues, then Nothing downloads. 

So when you search for them, they no longer exist. Almost all the twit shows, except for tech guy when i last checked, and you have to get the cnet shows by selecting ALL CNET HD, but they are lumped together in there. One big mess. All about android, Before you buy, The giz wiz, all twit shows missing. There are some others too. Very frustrating. 

I used my chromecast, which was crystal clear by the way, to get All About Android, but you have to download it first. Not nearly as convenient as TIVO There is no better way to get Podcasts then to come home , turn on Tivo, and have everything sitting there, waiting to be watched, as I store several for weeks, because im usually busy. Like another user said this is my main use of TIVO. My FiOS DVR records 6 shows at once with plenty of room on the drive, and with the ability to watch in every room, no one uses TIVO for regular TV anymore. I hope they fix it, but im not feeling good about it.


----------



## dbaps (Jul 25, 2007)

I hate to say this because I love Tivo, but I was told several weeks ago that the web video Hotlist would be replacing the download manager and auto downloads go bye bye...What I can't believe is that they dropped everything before adding the functionality into the Hotlist for almost all of the Twit network shows. Now my download manager shows my entries for each web video podcast that I setup, but when you click on them the screeen just bounces back and does nothing. Further they have removed the podcasts from the search program so you can no longer set one show to easily download.

I'm certainly not the expert when it comes to using every feature of my Tivo. If someone else has discovered another way to regain this lost functionality I would love to hear how.

Finally if and when our shows do make it over to the Hotlist, we will be hit with double commercials, Twit and Tivo. 

So what do we do now? They obviously don't care about the audience that uses these features, even though we pay the same amount of money to Tivo that everyone else does for "normal" tv. It would be great if we could start a campaign about losing this functionality. I have no idea how broad an audience there is that sets up webcasts to auto-download their shows each week. If unsuccessful, what are our best choices for regaining the functionality we had with Tivo? Does Roku offer it? Does anyone else? Because right now I'm just auto downloading my shows to my tablet and casting them to my tv. So much for Tivo.


----------



## smithken31100 (Mar 5, 2003)

n9mht said:


> Ihave not seen a download from TWIT or CNET for the last two days. Did Tivo change the software again? This is the main reson I use TIVO. If they choose to stop supporting this I will drop my subscription and start using chromecast.


I'm not sure what you mean by did Tivo change software again but they have been deploying version 20.4.6 for a while now. I just got the update a couple of weeks ago and since then my podcasts have not been downloading. I think Tivo usually updates their software 4 times a year; Spring, Summer, Fall and Winter.


----------



## CybrFyre (Mar 25, 2008)

all vids have gone poof. Wtf.


----------



## tomwickland (Jan 30, 2010)

- Just spoke to Doug at TiVo tech support. 
- He seemed very knowledgable and has the model TiVo that I have. 
- Only a few people have actually reported the problem to TiVo. 
- TiVo has escalated the problem to their engineering group. 
- TiVo is now gathering data on the specifics of those affected--e.g., model of TiVo, cable modem used, router info, etc.
- If more people call and let TiVo know they are having a problem and add to the data TiVo has, the sooner this may be fixed. 
- TiVo support = (877) 367-8486


----------



## pgdave (Mar 22, 2014)

I spoke with Tivo support yesterday about missing the TWIT videos. 

Today, I called Tivo support because all web videos are missing from their web site. I was told that Tivo has decided to stop supporting the downloading of web videos. In order to get Tivo to restore this functionality, subscribers need to complain and hope that management will listen.

Here is a link that goes directly to the people that have the ability to restore downloading:

tivo.com/contact-us

877-367-8486.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Done--thanks for the update and info. Amazing to delete such a valuable feature, especially when TiVo itself is marketing heavily to cord-cutters.


----------



## RTstratSpring (Feb 11, 2004)

Called Tivo Support as well and they re-confirmed that the podcast download feature is no longer supported. Very helpful support rep who delivered the bad news. 

I asked him to relay that I wasn't pleased and that Tivo may want to formally announce decisions like this in the future. 

so much for a good thing!


----------



## CybrFyre (Mar 25, 2008)

Tho, it's not just gone... it's sorta there.

Ie CNET videos are now in the Hotlist app thingy. TWIT videos are not. CNET videos show in the Find search (either not associated with an app or showing the Hotlist icon, implying the videos would come from there), but don't actually download.

Yeah, just turning something off, and not even cleanly doing so, and not even announcing it, is really... not cool.


----------



## susandennis (Dec 10, 2001)

The Download Manager lists my subscriptions. You click on any of them and the screen blinks and you get right back to the Download Manager.

I caught the attention of @TiVoSupport on Twitter this afternoon. I had an accounts problem that a Customer Service rep caused a few months ago that was preventing me from seeing my OnePass list online. I had tried via email and telephone several times over the past couple of months to get it fixed and no one could figure it out.

@TiVoSupport fixed it in 15 minutes. AND said that the video podcast (at least the broken Download Manager which they were able to reproduce) has been escalated.

I'm pretty torked about TiVo giving us a TWIT-ectomy. Yeah, there are a bascillion other ways to catch the shows but getting them automatically downloaded and viewable on TiVo was hands down the best.


----------



## CybrFyre (Mar 25, 2008)

yeah.. I had deleted, searched, & re-added on Sun. So, they worked again for a day.


----------



## dbaps (Jul 25, 2007)

Okay, maybe I am being a little negative with the attitude but do you really think it's an accident that they start adding commercials to a front-end for webcasts called, "HOTLIST?" I wouldn't be surprised if it's the companies that are giving Tivo a little bit of money or permission to add commercials in front of their webcasts, that are the shows being added to the HOTLIST. WAKE UP PEOPLE!!! They told me the Hotlist is replacing webcast functionality. 

Do me a favor. If you still think I'm being a cynic, go down to Music & Photos off of the main TiVo Central menu and click on Podcaster on the right. Now this IS the webcast functionality that should have been dropped. Oh, that's right. Tivo wants it to blend in when I upload my Mpeg-2 webcasts from my Tivo Desktop Plus software application. Good choice Tivo.

I do agree that Tivo was slow to add Webcasts to their menu, the 1980's menu that is...their global search was very good about including most up to date webcasts. It was easy to create the season pass from the search results.

Please complain people. Even if you don't use this feature it sets a bad precedence for what they will do in the future. Tivo isn't Apple people. They don't know what we want without asking us.


----------



## tpm (Dec 28, 2007)

I just chatted with TiVo myself. I was told they are " working on possible solutions"
This is nothing more then generating commercial revenue. The commercials cannot even be paused

Just called them ( 3-28-15 ) and they say they are working on getting it resolved. He says it effects Premiere and older units. Anyone have a Romio with this issue?


----------



## DCLocal (Feb 11, 2002)

Add me to the list of folks upset about the missing shows. Early every Saturday morning I watch All About Android, This Week in Google and Windows Weekly among other like Geek Beat, CNET Top 5, CNET on Cars, etc.

Like several of you, this is a primary use of my TiVo and without this functionality it is hard to justify an ongoing subscription. I hope something happens soon.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Sad to see these go away as I doubt I'll remember to catch them if they're not in my now playing list. Too bad they can't be integrated with the OnePasses like all the other streaming content.


----------



## tpm (Dec 28, 2007)

DCLocal do you have a Romio that has also stopped streaming the webcasts? My call to TiVo said it was effecting Premiere and older units. Hmmm


----------



## raqball (Feb 23, 2015)

tpm said:


> DCLocal do you have a Romio that has also stopped streaming the webcasts? My call to TiVo said it was effecting Premiere and older units. Hmmm


It's effecting the Roamio. I deleted my Twit shows because the Roamio was not downloading them. Now I can't add them back as the Tivo does not find them.


----------



## tpm (Dec 28, 2007)

I told TiVo support this was part of the purchase price. If they don't resolve this I think we are all due for a partial refund at the least


----------



## hmfamily0 (Apr 21, 2008)

Need to get the TWIT ARMY to mass contact TIVO to get our
TWIT shows back, especially for the older TIVOs as they are moving
to Romio only upgrades. And they getting rid of the TIVO SEARCH BETA.


----------



## markboy008 (Oct 6, 2007)

TiVo user since 2000 here -- Series 1. then TiVoHD, and just 2 weeks ago I updated to a Roamio Pro. Using TiVo to watch TWiT and other webcasts is one of my main uses of TiVo, and has been for years. I was very happy at how the Roamio integrated these into OnePass, and was then confused when it stopped working a week after I got my Roamio.

This really shakes my confidence and trust in TiVo. It may seem like a small feature, but the precedent is very ominous.

*The fact that TiVo feels comfortable taking away long-standing features with no explanation or even acknowledgement gives me no reason to believe they will not do it again*. What's next to suddenly disappear, *30 second skip, HME?* Previously I would have thought this removal of features could never happen, but now it seems it can and has.

Since downloading of webcasts is not some legacy feature but rather a forward-looking capability a progressive company would want, it begs the question of why TiVo did this?? Since TiVo is totally quiet on the subject, I'm left to speculate, and am in agreement with dbaps that this would appear to be a way of forcing users to view webcasts in the "Hotlist" app so TiVo can make money off of our views. Ironic, that the company who's claim to fame has been allowing us to free ourselves from unwanted commercials, is now forcing commercials into otherwise commercial-free web content. *What might this mean next --injecting Tivo commercials/popups into your normal TV playback? * Again, I previously would have thought an idea like this absurd, but it is really not much different from what seems to have just occured -- customers now forced to view webcast downloads via "Hotlist", which removes a bunch of valuable user features (Now Playing integration, resume playback, download buffering), and replaces them with added commercials and a quick buck for TiVo.

I hope we are wrong and that TiVo will speak up on this quickly, an go back to being the company I have trusted for 15 years now. I have a couple weeks left in the trial period on my new Roamio and Lifetime subscription, if there is no word from TiVo before then I have a tough decision ahead -- right now I'm leaning heavily towards sending it back and making due with my old TiVo HD lifetime and fill the gap with Roku/ChromeCast.


----------



## raqball (Feb 23, 2015)

markboy008 said:


> TiVo user since 2000 here -- Series 1. then TiVoHD, and just 2 weeks ago I updated to a Roamio Pro. Using TiVo to watch TWiT and other webcasts is one of my main uses of TiVo, and has been for years. I was very happy at how the Roamio integrated these into OnePass, and was then confused when it stopped working a week after I got my Roamio.
> 
> This really shakes my confidence and trust in TiVo. It may seem like a small feature, but the precedent is very ominous.
> 
> ...


Well said!

I am also considering dumping Tivo over this. It's not just the fact that they up and out of the blue removed the functionality but it's also for the reason you stated. What's next?

Sure I can just use my Roku for feeds I was able to get on the Tivo but that's not really the point.

Anyway, nice post and you hit the nail dead on the head! :up: :up:


----------



## tpm (Dec 28, 2007)

When the Premiere first came out they did a web video on its features. This was in my download list. Everything in the list doesn't work or connect but that TiVo webcast still does
Either it works or it doesn't. This tells me they intentionally disabled all of the webcasts


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

I miss having all my shows in one place. Now I have to use the the slow hotlist to watch my CNET videos.


----------



## tpm (Dec 28, 2007)

I have an iPhone and I just sync the you tube vids right to the TiVo


----------



## CybrFyre (Mar 25, 2008)

tpm said:


> I have an iPhone and I just sync the you tube vids right to the TiVo


the youtube vids show up in My Shows?


----------



## tpm (Dec 28, 2007)

They do not show up but it's easier navigating you tube on the iPhone or iPad to select what I want to watch. Then I stream it though TiVo to the tv


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

tpm said:


> They do not show up but it's easier navigating you tube on the iPhone or iPad to select what I want to watch. Then I stream it though TiVo to the tv


It may be better if you explain how to set this up.


----------



## CybrFyre (Mar 25, 2008)

ah, you're referring to the chromecast-like (DIAL?) youtube casting support.


----------



## tpm (Dec 28, 2007)

Very similar to Chromecast type steaming but better. You Tube is screamed directly to the TiVo box using the same remote controls. If I can remember how I paired it I'll let you know. On my iPad i will see the option where the Chromecast would be listed along with the names of my 2 TiVo Premieres
I'll take a screenshot later


----------



## tpm (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## CybrFyre (Mar 25, 2008)

yes, we are on the same page. While being able to control fr a tablet is useful, requiring a tablet for functionality is a non-starter.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

And so, is it possible to search under Hotlist (no)? I did some tooling around there but didn't see a way to try to find TWiT ("This Week in Tech").


----------



## tpm (Dec 28, 2007)

Mikeguy. Try going to You Tube through the TiVo menu. I subscribed through my iPad on you tube to all of my TWIT shows and providing you are signed into You Tube on your TiVo you will see it listed on the You Tube menu. Not the best but it works


----------



## CybrFyre (Mar 25, 2008)

Mikeguy said:


> And so, is it possible to search under Hotlist (no)? I did some tooling around there but didn't see a way to try to find TWiT ("This Week in Tech").


Even if searching into the HotList from the Find menu worked (which it mostly doesn't), last I checked the TWIT shows weren't available via the HotList. I've taken to watching them via the YouTube app, which is really a step down.


----------



## tpm (Dec 28, 2007)

Everyone needs to call and keep calling TiVo. I just sent them another email. We should all get a rebate if they don't bring download manager back. They can and should grandfather anyone who already bought a unit. New customers can buy TiVo knowing it's not an option


----------



## pgdave (Mar 22, 2014)

I sent an email to Tivo asking why they disabled the ability to download web videos. This was their reply:

This is primarily in part due to customer feedback. Going forward TiVo is focusing on other features that are more popular and being requested by the mass majority of our customers via the feature request at the following link:

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/168

I'm sure they can add more features without taking away other features like the download manager.

Tivo customer support is in Colorado and cannot fix this. Maybe we should be calling the headquarters in California. Here's the number for their PR Dept. (408) 519-9100. We need the number for the CEO. How about TivoMargaret?


----------



## tpm (Dec 28, 2007)

Like I had said before, they could have kept those who already were using it


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

tpm said:


> Mikeguy. Try going to You Tube through the TiVo menu. I subscribed through my iPad on you tube to all of my TWIT shows and providing you are signed into You Tube on your TiVo you will see it listed on the You Tube menu. Not the best but it works





CybrFyre said:


> Even if searching into the HotList from the Find menu worked (which it mostly doesn't), last I checked the TWIT shows weren't available via the HotList. I've taken to watching them via the YouTube app, which is really a step down.


Thanks for the suggestions and comments. Indeed, YouTube seems to be the way to go and it works fairly well for TWiT, showing the most recent show first, as long as you search for "This Week in Tech" and not "TWiT" (which results in jumbled results).

Having said that, having a download waiting for me in My Shows would be more convenient and would make the TiVo experience more consistent and, well, uniformly TiVo and TiVo-like--I would have thought that TiVo would prefer that.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

tpm said:


> Everyone needs to call and keep calling TiVo. I just sent them another email. We should all get a rebate if they don't bring download manager back. They can and should grandfather anyone who already bought a unit. New customers can buy TiVo knowing it's not an option


^ +1000. Although I wonder if TiVo is going to put me on its ban list, after repeated contacts and inquiries. 



pgdave said:


> I sent an email to Tivo asking why they disabled the ability to download web videos. This was their reply:
> 
> This is primarily in part due to customer feedback.


Bull crackers. What, customer feedback asking that the feature *be removed*?



> I'm sure they can add more features without taking away other features like the download manager.


Absolutely.



tpm said:


> Like I had said before, they could have kept those who already were using it


And, again absolutely.


----------



## tpm (Dec 28, 2007)

Just got off the phone with a supervisor in Cali ( 408 # ). After about half an hour with standard tech support and then connecting to him I let him know I think I deserve a rebate for my 4 lifetime boxes which were purchased with web videos part of the deciding factor. I have another box which I pay 10-11.00 month on and he offered to give me 6 months free. He also said if enough people email requesting the download manager be reinstated maybe something may happen ( don't hold your breath ). I was told they were officially told yesterday that the feature was permanently removed. I let him know it's a very bad way to be doing business, at the least they could have notified thier customers


----------



## raqball (Feb 23, 2015)

pgdave said:


> I sent an email to Tivo asking why they disabled the ability to download web videos. This was their reply:
> 
> This is primarily in part due to customer feedback.





Mikeguy said:


> Bull crackers. What, customer feedback asking that the feature *be removed*?


Yup I'd also have to call BS on the notion that customers asked for it to be removed.

Those who don't use it can either care less that it's there or didn't even know it existed.

Oh well, they lost one customer over this and it's not just due to the removal of web downloads.

If Tivo does this without telling anyone then what's next? I'm not interested in finding out.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

As I posted in a separate thread on this topic (there seem to be 3 or 4), I don't mean to take my chat sessions with TiVo concerning the removal of the Downloads Manager too personally, but I have been a bit amazed that in each session, the rep. simply told me, "Yes, that is what we did. Have a good day. Good-bye." No discussion, no apology, no concern for a customer need or concern. 

Not to make this issue bigger than it is, but doesn't it kinda, sorta almost feel like (theft)? I mean, you pay for a box, it has capabilities, and then without permission (or even notice), a significant capability is removed. I'm sure (if TiVo's lawyers were doing their jobs), the TiVo TOS says that TiVo may do anything to one's box and software and service that it likes and the customer has no (or limited) "rights." But it is interesting to me, that (in the middle of the night), a company comes into one's home and living room and silently removes part of one's service/presumed (property), and without any notice, warning or acknowledgement besides. Kinda/sorta, isn't that what a burglar does? Imagine if Microsoft sent out a Windows update automatically removing the ability to download using one's PC. 

Yeah, I know the contrary positions and arguments. I'm just sayin' . . . . And disappointment/dissatisfaction with the decision registered with TiVo. Unfortunately, everything that I see from TiVo here indicates that it just doesn't care. Bad PR, at the very least--kinda shocking to me, given how responsive I've seen TiVo be to me as its customer, in the past.


----------



## raqball (Feb 23, 2015)

Mikeguy said:


> As I posted in a separate thread on this topic (there seem to be 3 or 4), I don't mean to take my chat sessions with TiVo concerning the removal of the Downloads Manager too personally, but I have been a bit amazed that in each session, the rep. simply told me, "Yes, that is what we did. Have a good day. Good-bye." No discussion, no apology, no concern for a customer need or concern.
> 
> Not to make this issue bigger than it is, but doesn't it kinda, sorta almost feel like (theft)? I mean, you pay for a box, it has capabilities, and then without permission (or even notice), a significant capability is removed. I'm sure (if TiVo's lawyers were doing their jobs), the TiVo TOS says that TiVo may do anything to one's box and software and service that it likes and the customer has no (or limited) "rights." But it is interesting to me, that (in the middle of the night), a company comes into one's home and living room and silently removes part of one's service/presumed (property), and without any notice, warning or acknowledgement besides. Kinda/sorta, isn't that what a burglar does? Imagine if Microsoft sent out a Windows update automatically removing the ability to download using one's PC.
> 
> Yeah, I know the contrary positions and arguments. I'm just sayin' . . . . And disappointment/dissatisfaction with the decision registered with TiVo. Unfortunately, everything that I see from TiVo here indicates that it just doesn't care. Bad PR, at the very least--kinda shocking to me, given how responsive I've seen TiVo be to me as its customer, in the past.


I'd bet there is lingo in the terms of service that let them do whatever they want..

It's terrible customer service on Tivo's part to kill it in the middle of the night with no warning whatsoever. If Tivo cared about their customers they could have easily said something like this:

Web downloads will removed from all Tivo boxes effective _place_date_here_. We are working on a replacement for this feature and it will be available before web downloads are removed.

I firmly believe this was a money grab on TIvo's part at the expense of their customers. Tivo probably signed a deal ($$$) with Hotlist which will bombard you with ads and put more $$$ in the fat cats pockets.

What's next? Will Tivo make you watch an ad before you can view your recorded show? Based on what Tivo just did, I'd say anything is possible..


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

raqball said:


> What's next? Will Tivo make you watch an ad before you can view your recorded show? Based on what Tivo just did, I'd say anything is possible..


Now, that's an interesting thought--that's what Google has done with YouTube, isn't it.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Mikeguy said:


> Now, that's an interesting thought--that's what Google has done with YouTube, isn't it.


The Youtube ads don't show up on a Series 3 Tivo HD.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Shhhhh--don't say that out loud. 

Now, why would that be, that the ads show up on a Roamio but not an S3?


----------



## Squeakzilla (Oct 30, 2006)

tpm said:


> _*Everyone needs to call and keep calling TiVo.*_ I just sent them another email. We should all get a rebate if they don't bring download manager back. They can and should grandfather anyone who already bought a unit. New customers can buy TiVo knowing it's not an option


From past experience, it won't do much good to report these problems to TiVo Support.

These annoyances need to be made *PUBLIC*.

Everyone should voice their concerns via TWITTER. (@TiVo Support)

Once their dirty laundry is aired, TiVo Support _should_ have more than a mere minor incentive to resolve them.

Welcome to the transparency of Social Media!


----------

